# Jig / clamp for cutting vertically on mitre saw



## Jonny G (1 Jun 2017)

Hi folks,

Until I can afford a tablesaw or bandsaw I may have to make the odd vertically oriented cut using my mitre saw. Obviously this isn't ideal as I'll be very limited on height, but for smaller pieces it should be OK if I can clamp it securely and safely. 

I'll looked through the stickied post on jigs but couldn't find exactly what I'm after and although I've got a fairly good idea of how I can make something suitable, I thought it was worthwhile asking first to see if anyone has ever made anything similar or could link to a suitable clamp for sale.

Cheers!

Jon.


----------



## dynax (1 Jun 2017)

DON'T DO IT!!!!!, firstly you will get severe kickback, secondly the blade is not suited for rip cuts which is what this will be doing, best option is do it by hand,


----------



## marcros (1 Jun 2017)

are you cross cutting or ripping? i had interpretted it as cross cutting


----------



## transatlantic (1 Jun 2017)

If you're talking about for example flipping a 2x4 on end to perform a cut down it's length, then I'd stay well clear of that.


----------



## Jonny G (1 Jun 2017)

Yeah, I was talking about ripping. Probably explains why there aren't any jigs available. I guess I'll just do it the old fashioned way...

Thanks for the save!


----------



## slate1234 (4 Jun 2017)

my toes have just curled up and my fist clenched, don't do it I have seen a lot of people try this using a piece of timber to hold the piece there cutting in place, and bang they nearly take out half the room with timber flying all over the place,
Paul


----------

